# Total hypothetical situation--but at what point would you NOT buy a higher weight seat to continue rear facing?



## goodheartedmama (Feb 1, 2007)

Let's say you have a 33 or 35 lb rear facing seat. Obviously the 40, 45 lb ones were not out when a lot of us bought seats (I happen to have a 40 lb seat, so it really is a hypothetical situation). Anyway, at what age would not go buy a 40 or 45 lb rear facing seat when your child outgrew their 33 or 35 lb rear facing seat?


----------



## fruitfulmomma (Jun 8, 2002)

I am wondering that too... I have a three year old that has been ff for awhile because I didn't have a clue of the rf until this last year and now I am not sure it is worth it to buy her a new seat just to rf for 5 more pounds. Like, if I thought she would be in it for several more months that would be great, but if she is going to outgrow it in the next month or so, not so much. Hmm...


----------



## Maedze (Dec 16, 2008)

Four or in the immediate vicinity of...

I replaced DD's 33 lb seat with a 40 lb seat at 3 years 4 months.

If she had been say, 3 years, 11 months, 2 weeks, and 12 minutes I probably wouldn't have.









(and yes, I'm being slightly saucy by including such a very SPECIFIC age







)


----------



## North_Of_60 (May 30, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Maedze* 
(and yes, I'm being slightly saucy by including such a very SPECIFIC age







)


----------



## chickabiddy (Jan 30, 2004)

For a physically and developmentally typical child, somewhere (less specifically) around 3.5.


----------



## StoriesInTheSoil (May 8, 2008)

Probably if my child hit 35 lbs after he was already 3.5, I would consider not buying another RFing seat but if it was in the budget without a huge stretch, I'd likely go ahead and get a 40 or more likely a 45 lbs RFing seat.


----------



## eclipse (Mar 13, 2003)

I turned ds2 at around 3.5 when he was approaching the limit of his 32 lb Marathon.

I turned DD at 18 months or so and about 30lbs (or whatever was the limit of her seat). I didn't know quite as much about rearfacing at the time - if I had it to do over again, I would have gotten a new seat for her.


----------



## snoopy5386 (May 6, 2005)

We went through this in the summer. DD has a 33 lb limit BLVD which was the highest weight seat on the market at the time she was born. We turned her this summer when she was 3 yrs 3 months and hit the limit. We knew we were going to have another baby in the spring and we can't fit two RFing seats in our car (small car, tall DH) so at most she would have been able to RF another 9 months or so. We decided it wasn't worth it at that point. If she was an only or we had a bigger car, I might have considered getting her a Radian.


----------



## DahliaRW (Apr 16, 2005)

Around 3 probably.


----------



## sapphire_chan (May 2, 2005)

Definitely not at 3, and at 2.5 I'd want to know the numbers. I know that after a year the advantage to being RF goes down. It becomes a case of being "better" instead of "necessary".

Also, height would be a huge factor. I'd be more likely to get the seat for a kid who had several inches of room in the shell of the new seat verses a LO with a long torso.


----------



## bobandjess99 (Aug 1, 2005)

Me, personally? age 5+ probably not.

anything under 3 and I would literally sell my body to buy another Rfing seat.

Between 3-5...augh. It would be hard. I may or may not depending on whether it was easily affordable or not. If it WERE easily affordable, I'd buy a new seat sure. If it were only mildly to moderately difficult, I still probably would. If it were a serious hardship, I might not, especially towards the upper end of the range.


----------



## caemommy (Apr 16, 2009)

this is interesting, because I have thought about it. I have an almost 3 yr old who is RFing in her Marathon. She's a lightweight (maybe 28 lbs?) but has a long torso. I know she will outgrow her seat RFing by height before weight. I'm going to just wait for the situation to occur and decide at that point. I'm not sure she'll hit 40 lbs before she's 6!


----------



## StoriesInTheSoil (May 8, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sapphire_chan* 
Definitely not at 3, and at 2.5 I'd want to know the numbers. I know that after a year the advantage to being RF goes down. It becomes a case of being "better" instead of "necessary".

Also, height would be a huge factor. I'd be more likely to get the seat for a kid who had several inches of room in the shell of the new seat verses a LO with a long torso.

500% "better" is a WHOLE LOT though. That makes it more "necessary" in my book until age 4.


----------



## allisonrose (Oct 22, 2004)

This is a topic I've mulled over a bit. I have a True Fit which has a tall shell but only a 35 lb RF limit. I got it just before any of the 40 lb seats were released.

I think sapphire_chan touches on an important piece of information: height matters too. I've heard that the MyRide has a shell slightly shorter than the TF so if my son is going to outgrow the TF by height than it won't do me any good to buy a MyRide even though it has a higher weight limit.


----------



## an_aurora (Jun 2, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *allisonrose* 
This is a topic I've mulled over a bit. I have a True Fit which has a tall shell but only a 35 lb RF limit. I got it just before any of the 40 lb seats were released.

I think sapphire_chan touches on an important piece of information: height matters too. I've heard that the MyRide has a shell slightly shorter than the TF so if my son is going to outgrow the TF by height than it won't do me any good to buy a MyRide even though it has a higher weight limit.

True, buuut most kids won't outgrow the MR by height before around 4. The chances of a 35 lb kid outgrowing the TF by height? Pretty much nil. The chance of a 40 lb kid outgrowing the MR? Slightly higher, but still low enough that I wouldn't discount the MR as a possibility.


----------



## petra_william (Nov 28, 2007)

well, since ds is likely to reach AT LEAST 5 years of age before outgrowing his britax multitech (55lbs rf limit!!) it really is hypothetical....

Quote:

Me, personally? age 5+ probably not.

anything under 3 and I would literally sell my body to buy another Rfing seat.

Between 3-5...augh. It would be hard. I may or may not depending on whether it was easily affordable or not. If it WERE easily affordable, I'd buy a new seat sure. If it were only mildly to moderately difficult, I still probably would. If it were a serious hardship, I might not, especially towards the upper end of the range.
i agree with this


----------



## Latte Mama (Aug 25, 2009)

This is a question that I've thought about. I think around age 3 ish or so. But as PP said, height matters too. My 14 month old is 25 lbs but starting to shoot up like a weed. I think he'll be one of those tall, skinny kids.

Regardless, he's in a Blvd now and when he hits 35 lbs, I'll definitely get him one of the higher limit seats.


----------



## Pumpkin_Pie (Oct 10, 2006)

My son is 31 months and just outgrew his Marathon RF'ing (he hit 32.2 pounds) and I bought him a Complete Air. I desperately wanted a 45 pound Radian, but it didn't fit in my car well AT ALL. If a newer seat comes out that RF's higher than the Complete Air before he hits the limits of his seat, I will do whatever is within my power to keep him RF'ing. It doesn't bother him at all to be RF'ing, and I don't mind squishing both of us in there to buckle him in.

Honestly, I don't care if he is tall enough, or old enough to FF, I will keep him RF'ing as long as I possibly can. End of story for us.


----------



## Maedze (Dec 16, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sapphire_chan* 
Definitely not at 3, and at 2.5 I'd want to know the numbers. I know that after a year the advantage to being RF goes down. It becomes a case of being "better" instead of "necessary".


This is really not an accurate reflection of the facts.

When the original study, years ago, was done, no one kept their children rear facing to a year. People kept them rear facing (if they did at all) until they could sit up, and then they got flipped forwards.

The only child restraints available at the time maxed out at 20 pounds. Some parents kept their children rear facing to the max of those seats.

The study compared parents who went to the max (20 pounds, usually around a year) or turned much earlier. It was found that the first set of children had a higher rate of survival in accidents.

It was NEVER intended to suggest that children were fine to forward face at a year. That was the practical reality created by seats that couldn't go rear facing beyond that.

A more recent study proved that this information is outdated, inaccurate, and based on circumstantially limited data. So yes, keeping a child over one year facing is not just better, it's NECESSARY.


----------



## Twinklefae (Dec 13, 2006)

I think sapphire_chan meant that past two (ie. one year of EXTRA rear-facing time past what is legal) it starts to become better vs. necessary. At least that's how I read it.

I would stop putting myself out to buy another seat around three.


----------



## Maedze (Dec 16, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Twinklefae* 
I think sapphire_chan meant that past two (ie. one year of EXTRA rear-facing time past what is legal) it starts to become better vs. necessary. At least that's how I read it.



Ah, but there's no evidence to indicate that. There's only evidence to indicate that the risk of being forward facing only radically decreases once the child's cervical spine fuses, which usually happens around 4, with 3 and 6 being the outliers.


----------



## sapphire_chan (May 2, 2005)

Okay, the last numbers I read, from someone on this board, was that the risk of a fatality in a crash goes from like a million to one FF vs RF to something like 500 to one after age one.

After age two, it's going to be even less of a difference.

Those aren't precise numbers, obviously, which is why I'd need to look it up if I had a 30 month old approaching 35lbs. With a 20lb 14 month old who has only gained height since 11 months, it's really hypothetical for me.

Under 30 months or so, I'd definitely get the new seat if I had a heavier LO.


----------



## bobandjess99 (Aug 1, 2005)

what the heck? I posted a reply.
It posted, it showed up.
I saw it.
Now it's not here.
WTH?


----------



## MommaCrystal (May 25, 2006)

Interesting thread. I've been mulling this over. I've got a child turning 4 this week who is about 36lbs. He turned around just before he was three as he hit is seat limit. My second son just turned two and he is really at the upper limit of his seat for rear facing. he is 32lbs and in a blvd which maxes out rfing at 33lbs.

DH is chomping at the bit to turn him as the child is STRONG and when he decides he doesn't want in the seat he'll push is feet against the back of the van's seat and it is nearly impossible to get him to sit. My mother is also chomping at the bit to turn him because the seat sits at a different angle in her Jeep and as a result his legs fall asleep and he cries. Not to mention you have to climb in through the back to buckle him.

Me, I want to go out and get new seats for both and keep them backward forever!

I just don't know what to do.


----------



## hottmama (Dec 27, 2004)

I turned my oldest at 20 lbs., and my youngest at 33 lbs. which was the limit on his Radian. He was 2.5 and there were 35 lb. seats, but not 40 lb. ones. I would have bought a new seat if there were 40 lb. seats out. I would buy a new seat to get 5+ lbs. more RFing for a kid up to 4, but not a 4+ yr. old.


----------



## Maedze (Dec 16, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MommaCrystal* 
Interesting thread. I've been mulling this over. I've got a child turning 4 this week who is about 36lbs. He turned around just before he was three as he hit is seat limit. My second son just turned two and he is really at the upper limit of his seat for rear facing. he is 32lbs and in a blvd which maxes out rfing at 33lbs.

DH is chomping at the bit to turn him as the child is STRONG and when he decides he doesn't want in the seat he'll push is feet against the back of the van's seat and it is nearly impossible to get him to sit. My mother is also chomping at the bit to turn him because the seat sits at a different angle in her Jeep and as a result his legs fall asleep and he cries. Not to mention you have to climb in through the back to buckle him.

Me, I want to go out and get new seats for both and keep them backward forever!

I just don't know what to do.


For the four year old? Keep him in a top tethered harnessed seat. He's fine, and very, very, very safe.

For the two year old, I'd absolutely get a larger rear facing convertible.

Incidentally, you'll find that in comparison to many seats, the Britax convertibles are cramped rear facing. The My Ride, Complete Air and Radians offer loads of rear facing leg room.


----------



## DahliaRW (Apr 16, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *maedze* 
for the four year old? Keep him in a top tethered harnessed seat. He's fine, and very, very, very safe.

For the two year old, i'd absolutely get a larger rear facing convertible.

Incidentally, you'll find that in comparison to many seats, the britax convertibles are cramped rear facing. The my ride, complete air and radians offer loads of rear facing leg room.

ita.


----------



## leighi123 (Nov 14, 2007)

Ds will be rearfacing until he is 45lbs, regrardless of age UNLESS they come out with an even heigher weight seat while he is still rearfacing.

He is 22-23lbs now, and 28months, so he is tiny. His seat now (truefit) goes to 35lbs, but I want the new radian! I'm saving for it, we have a little time given the rate my kid grows.

In general though, I'd say after 3-4yrs old


----------



## North_Of_60 (May 30, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *leighi123* 
Ds will be rearfacing until he is 45lbs, regrardless of age UNLESS they come out with an even heigher *weight* seat while he is still rearfacing.

Just wanted to mention that all seats also have a _height_ restriction for rearfacing. Lots of kids outgrow their seats in height before weight, which is why most people recommend that you buy a seat based on your child's projected growth pattern, and not necessarily based on weight limits alone. Sometimes it's pointless to go to a 45 pound rearfacing weight limit if your kid will outgrow that in height before they ever reach 45 pounds.


----------



## Maedze (Dec 16, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *North_Of_60* 
Just wanted to mention that all seats also have a _height_ restriction for rearfacing. Lots of kids outgrow their seats in height before weight, which is why most people recommend that you buy a seat based on your child's projected growth pattern, and not necessarily based on weight limits alone. Sometimes it's pointless to go to a 45 pound rearfacing weight limit if your kid will outgrow that in height before they ever reach 45 pounds.


I agree. Also, setting an arbitrary goal based on weight isn't relevant. A 33 pound 2 year old needs to be rear facing. A 30 pound 5 year old does not.


----------



## MommaCrystal (May 25, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Maedze* 
For the four year old? Keep him in a top tethered harnessed seat. He's fine, and very, very, very safe.

For the two year old, I'd absolutely get a larger rear facing convertible.

Incidentally, you'll find that in comparison to many seats, the Britax convertibles are cramped rear facing. The My Ride, Complete Air and Radians offer loads of rear facing leg room.

Ok, help me figure this out. I've got a third child on the way. We drive a mini van with two captains chairs in the middle row. My plan was to move the four year old back to the back seat and the two year old and the baby would be in the captains chairs. If both seats in the captains chairs are rear facing then no one can get into the van. My four year old would have to crawl under the seats. No one would be able to help him with his buckles. We could never take a passenger unless we uninstalled a seat at each stop or asked them to do gymnastics from the very front of the van.

Now we COULD put the two year old in the back and have him continue to rear face. I'm not sure how I feel about that. Getting him back there and then getting to his buckles when his seat is turned around would be nearly impossible. Especially with another seat next to him if we put the 4 year old back there too. I don't think he'd go back there by himself.

My husband is also very concerned that we won't be able to get the seat installed back there as there is very little room between the back bench seat and the captains chairs. Average adults have to turn their knees to the side. No one, even myself at 5 ft 1 inch, can sit normally.

I'm not the kind of person who isn't willing to over come an inconvenience or two to keep my children as safe as possible. But this seems extreme. Help me figure this out!

THANK YOU!


----------



## weliveintheforest (Sep 3, 2005)

my dd grew out of her rf carseat at around 3.5 or 3.75 and I didn't buy a new one. She is 4 years old, 35ish lbs and forward facing now.


----------



## sapphire_chan (May 2, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bobandjess99* 
what the heck? I posted a reply.
It posted, it showed up.
I saw it.
Now it's not here.
WTH?

I saw it too, that is weird.


----------



## Maedze (Dec 16, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MommaCrystal* 
Ok, help me figure this out. I've got a third child on the way. We drive a mini van with two captains chairs in the middle row. My plan was to move the four year old back to the back seat and the two year old and the baby would be in the captains chairs. If both seats in the captains chairs are rear facing then no one can get into the van. My four year old would have to crawl under the seats. No one would be able to help him with his buckles. We could never take a passenger unless we uninstalled a seat at each stop or asked them to do gymnastics from the very front of the van.

Now we COULD put the two year old in the back and have him continue to rear face. I'm not sure how I feel about that. Getting him back there and then getting to his buckles when his seat is turned around would be nearly impossible. Especially with another seat next to him if we put the 4 year old back there too. I don't think he'd go back there by himself.

My husband is also very concerned that we won't be able to get the seat installed back there as there is very little room between the back bench seat and the captains chairs. Average adults have to turn their knees to the side. No one, even myself at 5 ft 1 inch, can sit normally.

I'm not the kind of person who isn't willing to over come an inconvenience or two to keep my children as safe as possible. But this seems extreme. Help me figure this out!

THANK YOU!


Can you tell me what vehicle you drive?

I will say that I have a forward facing child in the third row and two rear facers in the second row. Until he learned to buckle and satisfactorily tighten himself, I just leaned over the seat to help him. You could work with your child to buckle and unbuckle himself


----------



## goodheartedmama (Feb 1, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Maedze* 
Can you tell me what vehicle you drive?

I will say that I have a forward facing child in the third row and two rear facers in the second row. Until he learned to buckle and satisfactorily tighten himself, I just leaned over the seat to help him. You could work with your child to buckle and unbuckle himself









Same here (except we're still not to the point of buckling himself!) in my mom's van, which has the captains chairs. In my van, I usually have the 3.5 year old (ff, 42 lbs, 45 inches tall) and the 2.5 year old (rf, 28 lbs, 38 inches) in the back. The 2.5 year old climbs over the 3.5 year old's seat. Right now she's in the middle bench seat next to my 12 month old and it's not really any more convenient. Either way, I have to climb in and buckle her in. With captains chairs, I just stand on the edge of the van to buckle the FF one in the back.


----------



## MommaCrystal (May 25, 2006)

I drive a 2000 Ford Windstar. I am working with my 4 year old to get him to learn to buckle himself. He can do the chest clip. He has never been able to get the crotch clips in. I myself have a VERY hard time with those crotch clips. And he NEVER manages to get the belts over his shoulders without major twisting.

How are your van seats set up? What seats are you leaning over to help a child buckle? I would never be able to reach back there. We are talking high back captains chairs here with carseats in them. My arms aren't close to long enough. I wouldn't have the leverage to get both hands back there to grab the buckles. As it is I have to straddle the seat and use all my body weight to tighten the straps if they been loosened at all for any reason. Plus boulevards require both my hands to buckle. Heck, I can't UNBUCKLE him with one hand!

Really, I'm starting to think I just won't leave the house until the 2 year old weighs 40 lbs. This is seriously depressing.

I guess I'm short because even if I stand on the side boards of the van I usually can't reach a bag or anything on the backseat well enough to retrieve it.

What do you do when other adults need to ride with you. I can't very well see my MIL climbing over the front seat console, through the two captains chairs, and then into the way back seat... and then out again.

What do you do when the child in the WAY back falls asleep! I couldn't get him out with the two rear facing seats in the captains chairs.


----------



## Maedze (Dec 16, 2008)

You should have four full sets of LATCH in that vehicle. What about taking out one of the captain's chairs, putting the newborn in the other captain's chair, the rear facing two year old behind him in the third row and the forward facing four year old on the other side of the third row bench, behind where the captain's chair used to be?


----------



## MommaCrystal (May 25, 2006)

Now there is a possible solution. I might like that one. I'm not sure what to do with my MIL though when we go out as a family.


----------



## MommaCrystal (May 25, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Maedze* 
You should have four full sets of LATCH in that vehicle. What about taking out one of the captain's chairs, putting the newborn in the other captain's chair, the rear facing two year old behind him in the third row and the forward facing four year old on the other side of the third row bench, behind where the captain's chair used to be?

But wait! Will one of these bigger seats fit rear facing in that bench seat with the captains chair behind it? A bench seat and a captains chair have very little room between them.


----------



## Maedze (Dec 16, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MommaCrystal* 
But wait! Will one of these bigger seats fit rear facing in that bench seat with the captains chair behind it? A bench seat and a captains chair have very little room between them.

Yup, you should be able to fit almost any larger convertible (except the Radian) rear facing there, easily.

As far as your MIL goes, just throw the Captain's chair back in for those rides, dealing with the short term inconvenience shouldn't be too bad over all.


----------



## MommaCrystal (May 25, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Maedze* 
Yup, you should be able to fit almost any larger convertible (except the Radian) rear facing there, easily.

As far as your MIL goes, just throw the Captain's chair back in for those rides, dealing with the short term inconvenience shouldn't be too bad over all.

Really? So would you think the Blvd would fit rear facing back there? I can't imagine it! Darn, I was hoping for the Radian. The leg falling asleep issue would be a bigger deal in the bench seat than it is in the captains seat because he wouldn't be able to drape his feet off either side of the seat like he does now.

And the trips with the MIL aren't rare. We go get her several times a week. I often take her and a friend grocery shopping or to appointments. I'm not able to lift a captains chair. So it really is an issue.


----------



## queenjane (May 17, 2004)

Its really hard for my older son to get into the back with two rfing carseats in the middle captain's chairs as well.

He climbs through the trunk.









I have stow n go seating, so i keep 2/3 of the rear seat folded down so our double stroller fits back there and my son just climbs through. I dont know what i'd do if i had to have another carseat back there. The only thing that is a possibility is to make sure the middle seats are pushed all the way back which leaves a little more room in front of them to be able to climb through. Also , sometimes my son will get in the passenger seat and then climb all the way down the middle to the back but thats a hassle too.

When i had my little toyota corolla i thought minivans were so huge...they hold SEVEN people after all. Now that i have one, its hard to imagine FIVE kids in the back, esp with several carseats. My friend may be adopting a sib group of three kids in addition to her two, which means she would need at least two convertibles and three boosters (depending on the size of the kids, she'll have a 3yo, 4yo, two 5yo, and an 8 yo)...i cant imagine how much that will suck trying to get everyone in and out several times a day.

For the original question...i think if my son was at least three and outgrew his Blvd i would be ok switching him at that point but i'll cross that bridge when we come to it...who knows what seats will be out in a year?


----------



## eepster (Sep 20, 2006)

DS is 3 3/4 yo. He currently weighs 29 lbs. His seat goes up to 33 lbs rear facing.

He is the only child in his preschool still RF. There is a good chance he will be over the hight limit before he is over the weight limit. I'm not going to buy him a new seat just to extend RF at this point.

If I had a short but chubby 2 1/2 yo I would buy one that went higher weight wise in a heart beat.


----------



## WC_hapamama (Sep 19, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MommaCrystal* 
DH is chomping at the bit to turn him as the child is STRONG and when he decides he doesn't want in the seat he'll push is feet against the back of the van's seat and it is nearly impossible to get him to sit.

This was a big, BIG factor in why we turned my ds3 ff when we did... that and it was the middle of summer, and he was overheating in his rear-facing car seat. Oh, not to mention the fact that we were having to re-tighten his seat frequently because the kicking and rocking kept loosening it up.

My younger two have both outgrown their Marathons by height rear-facing long before they hit 33-35 lbs.


----------



## sapphire_chan (May 2, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *queenjane* 
My friend may be adopting a sib group of three kids in addition to her two, which means she would need at least two convertibles and three boosters (depending on the size of the kids, she'll have a 3yo, 4yo, two 5yo, and an 8 yo)...i cant imagine how much that will suck trying to get everyone in and out several times a day.

With any luck the 5 yo's will be able to get themselves in, the 8 yo will be able to do the 3 yo (my friend's 6 and 7 yo can buckle Lina in if she's in a good mood and I've already tightened the straps to her outfit for the day), and she'll only have to help the 4 yo.


----------



## snoopy5386 (May 6, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MommaCrystal* 
Interesting thread. I've been mulling this over. I've got a child turning 4 this week who is about 36lbs. He turned around just before he was three as he hit is seat limit. My second son just turned two and he is really at the upper limit of his seat for rear facing. he is 32lbs and in a blvd which maxes out rfing at 33lbs.

DH is chomping at the bit to turn him as the child is STRONG and when he decides he doesn't want in the seat he'll push is feet against the back of the van's seat and it is nearly impossible to get him to sit. My mother is also chomping at the bit to turn him because the seat sits at a different angle in her Jeep and as a result his legs fall asleep and he cries. Not to mention you have to climb in through the back to buckle him.

Me, I want to go out and get new seats for both and keep them backward forever!

I just don't know what to do.

My DD can be a carseat fighter too and let me tell you now that she is FFing, it is MUCH harder for me to force her in the seat than when she was RFing. She does this limp body thing and she literally just slides out of the seat. I can't get her in there and hold her in place long enough to get the straps around her arms and get the crotch buckle done up. When she was RFing I could use leverage and literally press her down and force her into the seat, I can't do that now. I have to just wait it out when she won't sit in her seat now.


----------



## Hazelnut (Sep 14, 2005)

We JUST installed our new radian today for my 26 month old who is 35 lbs. so he can keep rear-facing. I find it such a hassle though, that in all honestly I can't say I'd do that again after 2. 5 or so...It's hard to install with three across, hard to hoist him in there.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *goodheartedmama* 
Let's say you have a 33 or 35 lb rear facing seat. Obviously the 40, 45 lb ones were not out when a lot of us bought seats (I happen to have a 40 lb seat, so it really is a hypothetical situation). Anyway, at what age would not go buy a 40 or 45 lb rear facing seat when your child outgrew their 33 or 35 lb rear facing seat?


----------



## jillmamma (Apr 11, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *eepster* 
DS is 3 3/4 yo. He currently weighs 29 lbs. His seat goes up to 33 lbs rear facing.

He is the only child in his preschool still RF. There is a good chance he will be over the hight limit before he is over the weight limit. I'm not going to buy him a new seat just to extend RF at this point.

If I had a short but chubby 2 1/2 yo I would buy one that went higher weight wise in a heart beat.

I have the same situation, except DD is already 4. I may need to turn her soon just to get a good fit 3 across in my car when the new baby gets here though. I feel very good about getting her to past 4 RF.


----------



## snowgirl (Aug 2, 2007)

This is a great thread and I have been wondering what to do as well when the time comes. I would really like to see some research links that support what everyone is saying though. I will need to convince DH that it is worth the investment to buy another convertible. DS is 30lbs, 1 year old today(YAY!!





















) and in a Britax Marathon that will expire next year. He has been off the charts in height and weight. His weight has just started to slow down though.


----------



## mama_ani (Aug 2, 2007)

I'm in this situation now. My 3y8m old is 33lbs now, his seat rearfaces until 35. I will have to turn him FF because there's no way I can afford another seat.
I just need to get brave enough to do it.


----------



## triscuitsmom (Jan 11, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mama_ani* 
I'm in this situation now. My 3y8m old is 33lbs now, his seat rearfaces until 35. I will have to turn him FF because there's no way I can afford another seat.
I just need to get brave enough to do it.

Or borrow a seat from your neighbour since you know she is an addict and is getting more either way 

To the OP: I have been in situations where there was no way I could reasonably afford to buy a new carseat and so at this point (my son is 3 years, 2 months and 34.75lbs clothed now) I would flip him if I had to. In fact in that situation probably anytime over 2, though I'd get as far as I possibly could (ie I wouldn't obviously flip him at 2 no matter what even though that is my bare minimum). If we were talking about a 30 pound under 1 year old though (my 9 month old has just gone through another growth spurt after staying steady for a while and gained about 2 pounds in a short period of time. If he does it again he could easily be 30 pounds at a year with clothes on) and I only had a 30 pound rearfacing seat I'd beg, borrow and steal and do anything I could to make sure he was rearfacing longer. 1 year is simply not old enough now that I know what I know.

In the situation I'm in now I just bought new seats to keep that 3 year, 2 month old rearfacing longer. My goal is at least four. At four I'd feel fine either rear facing or forward facing and I wouldn't buy another seat after four.

ETA: I also wanted to say I am not planning on flipping him forward facing on his fourth birthday just because he is four... only that I wouldn't buy a new seat at that point and we'll flip him when he hits the limits either by height or weight (and at this point it's a toss up which he'll hit first).


----------



## Cavy (Aug 21, 2009)

Very personal decision isn't it?
FWIW, I am one of those 95% (or whatever) of Americans who turned their child FF from ~15 months.
I could list 8 reasons why, though I realise they wouldn't be good enough reasons or perhaps not applicable for most MDCers.
Anyway, since I am one of the vast majority, maybe it's worth one of us piping up.







It's not that I don't care or don't know about the risk difference, but I valued a lot of other things, too (cost and convenience and practicality etc.).


----------



## Ruthla (Jun 2, 2004)

I turned DS around at age 2.5, when he was too tall to continue FF in his convertible seat (but still within the safe limits for FF on that particular seat.) A more petite child I would have left RFing longer in that seat- until he or she outgrew it by weight or height.

*I* wouldn't spend more money to RF a child over 2.


----------



## mama_ani (Aug 2, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *triscuitsmom* 
Or borrow a seat from your neighbour since you know she is an addict and is getting more either way 

I was pretty sure my neighbour only had one seat that RFs to over 35lbs, maybe I was wrong. I'll have to ask


----------



## Maedze (Dec 16, 2008)

I don't really consider it a personal decision. The facts of physics do not change from family to family.


----------



## sapphire_chan (May 2, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Maedze* 
I don't really consider it a personal decision. The facts of physics do not change from family to family.

But the risk of physics coming into play because of driver distraction does change from family to family.







Everyone is safer if there isn't an accident at all.


----------



## eepster (Sep 20, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sapphire_chan* 
But the risk of physics coming into play because of driver distraction does change from family to family.








Everyone is safer if there isn't an accident at all.

What a car seat inspector once said to me about it was "Keep him RF as long as you can, _unless_ he cries to the point that it causes you to be distracted while driving."

While being rear facing is safer in an accident, not being in accidents at all is the best idea.


----------



## Maedze (Dec 16, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sapphire_chan* 
But the risk of physics coming into play because of driver distraction does change from family to family.







Everyone is safer if there isn't an accident at all.

Except that, as pointed out in another thread, the driver distraction is extremely overplayed. In countries where children stay rear facing to four, period, there is no issue with crashes due to driver distraction.

Even with a child screeching, the incidence of injury is less.


----------



## Hazelnut (Sep 14, 2005)

It's unfortunate though that it can be so difficult for some of us to keep them rear-facing. As a result I can see why some people resist. The seats are only recently available for rear-facing beyond 35 lbs, are extremely expensive, and at least in our experience with three kids and a subaru, not very easy to install. Our rf-ing radian makes using the passenger seat pretty difficult, and we can't afford a new car. I find it hard to justify to my family when it's so costly and kind of a pain, though I'm still doing it. My kids were all big (not overweight, just big and tall) with my third being off the charts, and we've had to do a new carseat dance a few times b/c he kept hitting limits. They just don't make it easy, is what I'm saying.

Now if I had a 28lber and only two kids or so, I'd be seat. But I don't. And it's hard to puzzle it in and upgrade to another $200+ seat to keep rf'ing.


----------



## goodheartedmama (Feb 1, 2007)

A few thoughts

1) You can't guarantee that the driver next to you isn't distracted. Drive as safe as you want (always a great idea) but that doesn't mean you'll be in a crash

2) You'll severely regret not being willing to spend $150-$200 on a new seat to allow a child to ERF when they have a broken neck.

3) PP--I am truly curious about your 8 reasons.

4) This isn't necessarily about a 4 year old. I get not doing it at 3.5. I'm not going to for my 42 lb child. But a 15 month old? My son had outgrown his RF seat at 12 months. I didn't know about bigger ones until he was 18 months, and too big for any RF seat (besides swedish ones) at that point. The ones that would fit him JUST came out in the last month (he's been over 40 lbs for about a year). I wish there would have been these options a couple of years ago.


----------



## Maedze (Dec 16, 2008)

Some of the bigger convertibles are very expensive, but not all.

If a parent buys My Ride today for her newborn? She spends 150 dollars, will keep the kid rear facing to four or near to it, and forward facing till five or six, at which point she could buy a dedicated booster.

150 dollars for six years when most people spend that on a dinky travel system is not pricey.


----------



## sapphire_chan (May 2, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Maedze* 
Except that, as pointed out in another thread, the driver distraction is extremely overplayed. In countries where children stay rear facing to four, period, there is no issue with crashes due to driver distraction.

Even with a child screeching, the incidence of injury is less.

See, now, that's where the personal aspect comes into play. Statistics don't mean that's how it's going to play out for a particular family


----------



## Maedze (Dec 16, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sapphire_chan* 
See, now, that's where the personal aspect comes into play. Statistics don't mean that's how it's going to play out for a particular family

Statistics indicate what is likely. There is no reason to believe that a child is safer at 15 months forward facing, just based on crying in the car. None, zip, zero.


----------



## sapphire_chan (May 2, 2005)

That said, my personal choice when I found driving alone with an infant to be stressful, was to use the bus and walk for 4 months.


----------



## Hazelnut (Sep 14, 2005)

I agree, it's easier now. But it just stinks for the rest of us who have already purchased multiple seats, but they only rf up to 33 max and now we have to run out and buy more. And based on the activity on those lovely and helpful carseat forums, they aren't always so perfectly compatible with certain cars or smaller cars.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Maedze* 
Some of the bigger convertibles are very expensive, but not all.

If a parent buys My Ride today for her newborn? She spends 150 dollars, will keep the kid rear facing to four or near to it, and forward facing till five or six, at which point she could buy a dedicated booster.

150 dollars for six years when most people spend that on a dinky travel system is not pricey.


----------



## Maedze (Dec 16, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Hazelnut* 
I agree, it's easier now. But it just stinks for the rest of us who have already purchased multiple seats, but they only rf up to 33 max and now we have to run out and buy more.

I completely agree...since it happened to me. Twice. *insert twitchy face here*


----------



## Smithie (Dec 4, 2003)

"My son had outgrown his RF seat at 12 months. I didn't know about bigger ones until he was 18 months, and too big for any RF seat (besides swedish ones) at that point. The ones that would fit him JUST came out in the last month (he's been over 40 lbs for about a year). I wish there would have been these options a couple of years ago."

This is me! (only it was a Roundabout, and before twelve months, and then I got a Wizard and OMG what a pain that thing was in every way).

I used to think I hated car seats, extended harnessing, "extended" rearfacing - but what I really hated was the lack of decent products on the market to help me accomplish these things without causing the whole family massive discomfort (squished passenger, howling kid in the Britax with his legs all jammed up, distracted driver etc.) I love, love, love my car seat options in 2009.


----------



## SuzyLee (Jan 18, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MommaCrystal* 
Really? So would you think the Blvd would fit rear facing back there? I can't imagine it! Darn, I was hoping for the Radian. The leg falling asleep issue would be a bigger deal in the bench seat than it is in the captains seat because he wouldn't be able to drape his feet off either side of the seat like he does now.

And the trips with the MIL aren't rare. We go get her several times a week. I often take her and a friend grocery shopping or to appointments. I'm not able to lift a captains chair. So it really is an issue.

I would use the baby bucket as long as possible in the middle row. You can unclip it from the base to clmib into the back. Then hopefully in a year when the new baby outgrows the bucket, you can turn your middle child FF.


----------



## SuzyLee (Jan 18, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Maedze* 
I don't really consider it a personal decision. The facts of physics do not change from family to family.

Yes, you feel that way. Frankly though 95% of people don't as a PP pointed out. Might as well come to terms with it.

There is always something safer that we could do and everyone has a different threshold for how far they go and what they will do to get that safer car, carseat, whatever.


----------



## Hazelnut (Sep 14, 2005)

Although most people have no clue that rearfacing is that much safer and can be done once the kids legs are bent and they are past the baby bucket stage. I was once part of that 95% and became a member of the 5% as soon as I learned the facts.


----------



## chickabiddy (Jan 30, 2004)

Physics and physiology don't change. I have come to terms that some families will decide that the risk of forward-facing is acceptable to them. I will still argue with parents who deny that the risk exists.


----------



## Maedze (Dec 16, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SuzyLee* 
Yes, you feel that way. Frankly though 95% of people don't as a PP pointed out. Might as well come to terms with it.

There is always something safer that we could do and everyone has a different threshold for how far they go and what they will do to get that safer car, carseat, whatever.

Perhaps I wasn't clear. The FACTS are clear that this is not a matter of personal opinion. I have no interest in accepting that people make poor, dangerous decisions. I have an interest in motivating a change in the status quo through education.


----------

